# NPHO Services Ltd. & Co. KG



## Anonymus Connectus (21 März 2017)

Da gibt es Leute, die bekommen derzeit Inkassoforderungen der Tesch mediafinanz GmbH, in Osnabrück. Angeblich sollen sie eine Schufaauskunft über die Website schufa-auskunft-anfordern.de von der NPHO Services Ltd. & Co. KG für 19,90 € bestellt haben.

Schaut man sich den Handelsregisterauszug der Ltd. in Berlin aber genauer an, sticht einem der Name des Kommanditisten ins Auge, eine in Bayern nicht unbekannte Größe aus dubiosen Massenabmahngeschäften, die mal wieder den Dreschflegel ausgepackt hat.


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2017)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Schaut man sich den Handelsregisterauszug der Ltd. in Berlin aber genauer an, sticht einem der Name des Kommanditisten ins Auge, eine in Bayern nicht unbekannte Größe aus dubiosen Massenabmahngeschäften, die mal wieder den Dreschflegel ausgepackt hat.


Auf den ist auch die Domain schufa-auskunft-anfordern.de registriert. Hab mich immer schon gefragt  was aus dem  geworden sein mag...
Der Knabe wohnt laut Registrierung jetzt angeblich in Düsseldorf

PS: Aus der Vergangenheit http://www.ra-felling.de/2012/12/di...enzverfahren-der-kvr-handelsgesellschaft-mbh/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 März 2017)

Nur gut, dass man über Strato bei der Denic jedmögliche Adresse eintragen kann, vor allem, wenn man wie der weiß, wies läuft.


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 März 2017)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass man über Strato bei der Denic jedmögliche Adresse eintragen kann, vor allem, wenn man wie der weiß, wies läuft.


Schöne Märchenwelt! Aber nein! Das ist kein Märchen (höchstens ein Denic-Märchen), das ist Realität.


----------



## Insider (21 März 2017)

...aber ein Gutes hat diese Märchenspiel mMn doch. Denn Immerhin kennen sich die Behörden  von Regensburg, seit dem Fall U+C, bestens mit ihrer ortsansässigen Kundschaft aus.


----------



## Nina_63 (14 Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe eine solche Mahnung bekommen, in der mir geschrieben wurde, ich hätte die Rechnung von 14,90 nicht bezahlt und nun müsse ich 19,90 Mahngebühren zahlen. Aber zum einem habe ich vor der "letzten Mahnung" nie eine erste Mahnung erhalten und zum anderen, habe ich die Schufa Auskunft bei der Schufa beantragt und da die kostenfreie Möglichkeit genutzt. Dafür habe ich mich extra schlau gemacht. Dass, hat mir dann ein Werbetelefonat der Schufa beschert, den Jahresbeitrag zu wählen,  was ich aber dankend abgelehnt habe.
Entsprechend bin ich nun verunsichert. 
Ach ja, was ebenfalls noch dubios ist, ist das die Mahnung innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu zahlen ist, das Datum des Briefes (23.4) und ich habe den Brief erst diese Tage erhalten. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich nun tun soll? 
Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2017)

Nix, ganz einfach.
Außer Du liest davon daß am Südpol Ananas geerntet wurden (vulgo Du einen *ECHTEN *Mahnbescheid bekommen würdest)
Da müßtest Du vollumfänglich widersprechen >>> feddisch


----------



## Nina_63 (14 Mai 2017)

Hmmmm, wann ist denn ein Mahnbescheid vollumfänglich? Ist er vollumfänglich, wenn nicht einmal angegeben ist, auf welches Produkt er sich bezieht? Es nie eine erste Mahnung gegeben hat?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2017)

Ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt immer vom AmtsGericht in einem gelben Umschlag. Nur dann und nur an das Gericht musst du innerhalb 14 Tagen tätig werden.

Alles andere ist nur Papier von irgendjemanden beschrieben.
Er kann das beschreiben womit und mit jeglichen Inhalt der ihm gefällt.
Es ist ihm überlassen, ob er das Schriftstück mit "Rechnung", "Mahnung" oder "allerletze Mahnbescheid vor der Kreuzigung" tituliert.

Hier mehr Info dazu, was ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist und wie zu handeln ist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/der-mahnbescheid.1741/


----------



## Nina_63 (15 Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank! Jetzt sehe ich klarer


----------



## BenTigger (16 Mai 2017)

gern geschehen, denn dazu schauen wir immer wieder hier rein.


----------



## Konrads (21 August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, habe auch gerade ein aktuelles Schreiben der Fa. Inkasso Tesch Mediafinanz Osnabrück bekommen, mit einer Phantasisumme von ca. 80euro, 2Monate vorher eine Mahnung von einer FA. NPHO Services Ltd Berlin über eine angeblich bestellte Schufa Auskunft, Da ich keine angefordert habe, gehe ich davon aus, das es sich um Betrug handelt, nach einen Anruf bei der echten Schufa bestätigt mir ein Mitarbeiter das eine Schufa generell kostenlos ist, und ich sollte am besten Strafanzeige gegen Inkasso Tesch Mediafinanz und NPHO ltd Berlin stellen, dieses habe ich bei  der örtlichen Polizei getan. Mal sehen was daraus wird.
Sehe die Sache eher gelassen, wer sich heute noch vom Inkasso beeindrucken lässt, und Phantasie Gebühren bezahlt ist selber Schuld. Falls dann doch einer versucht einen Mahnbescheid zu schicken, Einspruch, fertig und erledigt. Schade das keins der Unternehmen hier um die Ecke ansässig ist.. aber aus dem Süden, zu lästig


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 August 2017)

Persönlich haftender Gesellschafter: NILS HOLGERSSON, Manchaster   Wo hat er seine Wildgänse gelassen???


----------



## Konrads (22 August 2017)

Und gibt man Nils p Holgersson Manchester bei Google ein.  
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10281280/officers.  Ein gewisser Frank D. Somit schließt sich der Kreis. Wahrscheinlich eine große Familie...  Hmm


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 August 2017)

Hoi, der Dreschflegel! Gibts den tatsächlich noch???


----------



## Tolga.dr (26 August 2017)

Servus Leute, 
Ich habe auch so ein Brief von dem Inkasso unternehmen tesch Media Finanz erhalten 
Das ich an eine Firma namens npho services ltd. & co. kg. 19,90€ bezahlen muss wo von ich nichts weiß und jetzt habe ich ein Brief erhalten wo sage und schreibe 45€ inlassomahngebührenauf mich zu kommen + 9€ inkassoauslagen ich mein ich habe oft mit inkassounternehmen zu tun gehabt aber das erste mal sehe ich sowas vor allem das bei den mahngebühren gesetzte und Paragraphen mit dabei stehen sehr dubios was soll ich tun soll ich zum Anwalt oder was soll ich tun. 


Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für die hilfreichen Antworten 

Gruß tolga


----------



## Konrads (26 August 2017)

Bei mir war es der gleiche Fall, gehe einfach zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige. Tesch MediaFinanz arbeitet mit den Gaunern von NPHO Services Ltd. Zusammen. Geschäftsführer der LTD ein guter Bekannter bei Abofallen Fxxx Dxxx. Selbst wenn du die Schufa bei denen bestellt hättest. 
ltVerbraucherzentrale. Original Zitat. Der Verkauf von Formularen zu Auskunftsdiensten, deren Abfrage seit dem 1. April einmal im Jahr kostenlos ist, ist rechtlich unzulässig", so die Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen, oder einfach nicht bezahlen. Mahnbescheid abwarten (der wahrscheinlich nie kommt) Widerspruch Fertig. !!!


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2017)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Shirkany (31 August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

leider ist meine Mutter auf diese Betrüger rein gefallen und nun bekommen wir eine Mahnung nach der anderen. Sie hatte die Schufa Auskunft zwar über NPHO Services Ltd. & Co. KG angefordert, aber bis heute haben wir nichts erhalten.
Nun habe ich recherchiert, da wir leider nicht der einzige Fall sind und folgendes zu diesem Inkassounternehmen heraus gefunden:

Laut Kxx Bxxx, Geschäftsführer des Bundesverbands Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen (BDIU), dem rund 70 Prozent aller deutschen Inkasso-Firmen angehören:

„Stutzig werden sollten Empfänger, wenn bereits im ersten Schreiben zusätzlich zur Hauptforderung Ermittlungskosten oder Ähnliches in Rechnung gestellt werden“, sagt Verbraucherschützer Ruschinzik. Allen, denen der Inhalt eines Inkasso-Schreibens abstrus erscheint, empfiehlt er, Erkundigungen über den Absender einzuholen. Im Internet sind unter *www.rechtsdienstleistungsregister.de* sämtliche amtlich zugelassenen Inkasso-Unternehmen verzeichnet. Findet sich der fragliche Firmenname nicht darunter, ist ein Hinweis an die Polizei angebracht. „Wer unsicher ist, mit wem er es zu tun hat, dem hilft in vielen Fällen auch: googeln“, sagt Berg. Über die Betrüger der Branche, die etwa mit telefonischen Abzockern oder Abofallen im Internet arbeiten, finden sich zahlreiche Einträge in Nutzerforen.

Ich selbst habe dort anhand des Bilds von Tolga.dr nachgesehen und keinen Eintrag dieses ach so seriösen Inkassounternehmens vorfinden können, obwohl im Brief steht sie seien Mitglied im BDIU.
Nicht reagieren ist auch nicht die beste Lösung, Einspruch erheben und meistens hört man von diesen Idioten nie wieder etwas.
Auf gar keinen Fall sollte man die Summe bezahlen, denn das Gericht erkennt das Begleichen des Schuldbetrags als Eingeständnis an und somit sieht man sein Geld nie wieder.

Meine Quelle: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/verbraucher/inkasso-abzocke-gegen-die-eintreiber/5831936.html

LG Shirkany


----------



## Shirkany (31 August 2017)

Nachtrag:
https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/result.do?Page=5

Dort habe ich nach der zulässigen Registrierung von Osnabrück nachgesehen und *kein Tesch Media Inkasso* Unternehmen vorfinden können. Demnach ist das Unternehmen nicht registriert!

Noch hinzu zu fügen:
NPHO Services Ltd. & Co. KG sollte am Amtsgericht in Berlin (Charlottenburg) unter der Nummer: HRA 53081 B registriert sein. Dies ist eine Fantasienummer und somit ist diese Firma ebenfalls nicht registriert.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (31 August 2017)

@Shirkany

Wenn Du schon solche (heftigen) Anschuldigungen veröffentlichst, dann solltest Du (vorher) ein wenig gründlicher recherchieren. Sowohl die Tesch Mediafinanz GmbH, als auch die NPHO Ltd. & Co. KG sind im Handelsregister registriert und auch die Mitgliedschaft der Tesch Mediafinanz GmbH im BDIU ist recherchierbar!

Ebenso mit dem Veröffentlichen des Klarnamens von unbeteiligten Mitarbeitern würde ich sparsamer umgehen.

Bei allem Verständnis für deine Verärgerung würde ich zunächst bei mir selbst anfangen. Schließlich ist auch die eigentliche Sinn- und Nutzbefreiung von solchen "Diensten" problemlos recherchierbar, ebenso wie der Ausweis der Kostenpflichtigkeit sowie die Auspreisung eigentlich keinen Grund zur Beschwerde liefern dürften.

Wer die Historie des beteiligten "Hintermanns" der NPHO kennt, der weiß, dass das für ihn schon eine außergewöhnliche Leistung darstellt, da sind wir ganz andere Sachen von ihm gewohnt.

Kritikwürdig allerdings ist die Verschleierungstaktik der NPHO, den Verursacher erst durch Recherche im britischen Handelsregister herausfinden zu können.

Unser guter Riekofener, ehemals Gammelsdorfer wäre nicht er selbst, wenn er nicht schon eine kleine Familie an ähnlich "erfreulichen" Webseiten in die anonymen Weiten des Internets eingestellt hätte. Ich orakele ein wenig, wenn ich sage, dass die nächste Beschwerdewelle aus dem Kreis der HartzIV-Empfänger auf uns zurollt. *boshaft grinz*


----------



## Problem mit npho (21 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte gerne mal nachfragen wie es bei den weiter gegangen ist nach dem Einspruch.
Habt ihr danach Ruhe gehabt, und wie genau war der Einspruch begründet?
Danke für Antworten...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (23 Oktober 2017)

Die Tesch Mediafinanz GmbH bucht nach schriftlichem Widerspruch anscheinend die Forderung einfach aus. Der Telefonsupport ist lustig. Dort meint man gelegentlich, dass die Probleme mit gerade diese Firma bekannt sind und man doch eine Strafanzeige erstatten solle. Das wiederum ist jedoch nicht sinnhaft, da der Ex-Gammelsdorfer anscheinend hier und da einen Stein im Brett hat.

Einmal ordentlich, kurz und knapp der Forderung widersprechen, dürfte ausreichend sein.


----------



## salah (25 Oktober 2017)

I have the same issue. I am really annoyed since I get to this page via google ads.  I have reported the web page to google as fishing page but I still can see it. I think they do not care since some one is paying them.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (31 Oktober 2017)

Correct Salah, as long as Google or Facebook earn from these scammers, this problem will exist. Consider that we had a huge scamming wave with so called 'subscription traps' here in Germany from 2005 till 2012 that could only exist with the help of Google & Co. The operator of NPHO was already part of this scamming network.


----------



## salah (31 Oktober 2017)

After having this issue, I would urge everyone who has it to report the page as phishing page.  https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/?hl=en-GB

At least, I hope this will help people not getting the page in the search result. The second thing is that, one should disable advertisement preference in google chrome.


----------



## Bento (1 November 2017)

Da wir in Deutschland sind und 99,99999%  unserer Leser und Schreiber Deutsch sind, hier auch die selbe Seite in deutscher Sprache

https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/?hl=de


----------



## salah (1 November 2017)

Bitte entschuldige mich . Viva! Deutschland


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2018)

Winne schrieb:


> Was ist npho? Soll ich das zahlen die 14,90 €?


Anmerkung: Hab nirgends einen Hinweis gefunden, dass der Laden je eine echten ( gerichtlichen)
  Mahnbescheid  beantragt hätte geschweige denn vor Gericht gezogen wäre.
https://www.mahngerichte.de/de/kostenrechner.html


> Für das Mahnverfahren wird eine halbe Gebühr nach dem Gerichtskostengesetz erhoben, die Mindestgebühr beträgt 32,- EUR (bis 31.7.2013: 23,- EUR).
> Weitere Kosten entstehen für den Fall, dass die Vertretung durch einen Rechtsanwalt erfolgt; zusätzliche Kosten können durch die Beantragung eines streitigen Verfahrens nach Erhebung des Widerspruchs durch den Gegner entstehen.


Die 32€ sind  in den Sand gesetzt,  wenn  nicht prozessiert wird und der Prozeß gewonnen würde
was IMHO nie geschehen wird.
Blöd sind die nicht nur dreist und frech  weil sie auf ängstliche und uninformierte Mitbürger spekulieren.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 September 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Hab nirgends einen Hinweis gefunden, dass der Laden je eine echten ( gerichtlichen)
> Mahnbescheid  beantragt hätte geschweige denn vor Gericht gezogen wäre.



Das ist soooo nicht ganz richtig!

Tatsächlich hat der Gute damals mit seiner Abofalle ein Tänzchen vor dem Amtsgericht in Alzey, also seiner Heimat gewagt.

Im vorprozessualen Schriftverkehr hat er dann versucht darzulegen, dass der Beklagte seine ach so häufigen und deutlichen Kostenhinweise sträflicherweise übersehen haben muss, weshalb er sich nun gezwungen sieht das Amtsgericht anzurufen. Gespickt waren seine Darlegungen noch mit Lateinzitaten (u.a. pacta sunt servanda), semiprofessionellen juristischen Ausdrücken (Replik, Duplik usw.) sowie Einschleimungen, wie kompetent doch so ein Amtsgericht im Allgemeinen wäre.

Offensichtlich war von den 2 Semestern Jura in Mainz doch etwas hängengeblieben.

Der gegnerische RA hat dann schon sein Möglichstes zur Verteidigung beigetragen.

Hat alles nix geholfen!

Der Richter hat sich weder der Argumentation der Verteidigung noch dem Kläger angeschlossen, stattdessen aber die streitgegenständliche Webseite (drive2u.de) kurz angeschaut und kam zu dem Urteil, dass ein solches Angebot nur Sinn machte, um in "*betrügerischer Absicht*" (O-Ton) einen Vertrag zu generieren. Klage abgewiesen!

Dann war der Abzocker seeeehr traurig 

Bei seinem jetzigen Angebot ist der Kostenhin- und ausweis IMHO eher nicht zu bemängeln. Es stellt sich aber nach wie vor die Frage nach dem Sinn seines Angebots, der sich nur ergibt, wenn man das unveränderte Beutschema betrachtet, also eher unbedarfte bzw. unerfahrene  User fangen zu können. 

Ebenso bleibt es dabei, dass er dem Argument "man hätte sich ja gar nicht selbst angemeldet" *nichts*, aber auch *rein gar nichts *entgegensetzen kann.


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2018)

Danke für die Info. Es tut gut zu lesen das  a) der Knabe eins aufs Maul gekriegt hat und
b) es doch  Richter in Deutschland  gibt, die wissen wo die Glocken hängen bzw   wann es Abzocke ist.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 September 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Es tut gut zu lesen das  a) der Knabe eins aufs Maul gekriegt hat und
> b) es doch  Richter in Deutschland  gibt, die wissen wo die Glocken hängen bzw   wann es Abzocke ist.



Zu a) Och, der hat schon häufiger aus Maul gekriegt. Immerhin liegt sein Jubiläum "25 Jahre Kleinmädchen-Abzocke" auch schon 3 Jahre zurück. Sein Kardinalfehler war und ist, dass er nichts zu Ende denkt und rechtzeitig Vorsorge schafft (siehe sein grandioses, aber vorzeitiges Scheitern als KVR-Onlineshop- Abmahnkönig).

Seinen Abzocker-Launch hatte er, als er sein Jura-Studium frisch geschmissen hat, aber Kohle dringend benötigte. Ergo verfiel er darauf, die Gymnasiastinnen seiner Stadt mittels dem Erstellen wertloser aber kostenintensiver Sed-Cards abzuzocken.

Leider, leider hat er die Kleinigkeit übersehen bzw. nicht bedacht, dass so ein Mädchen zum Beispiel einen RA zum Vater haben kann, der die Angelegenheit nach spontamem Besuch in seiner Studentenbude sehr persönlich genommen hat. Dem war es nicht genug, nur die DEM 350 seiner Tochter zurückzuholen, der hat gleich die Kohle für albgezockten Mädels zurückgeholt. Und unser Abzocker war  wieder mal so richtig pleite.

Seine Eltern mussten ihr Ferienhäuschen verhökern, um den Filius aus der Zwangslage auslösen zu können.

Zu b) Weshalb Du Gift drauf nehmen kannst, dass er und sein Rodgauer alter ego, ebenfalls gescheiterter Jura-Student, ihre Trophäenurteile alle gezielt gewonnen haben bzw. die jeweiligen Kläger/Beklagten getürkt waren. Es war ja auch auffällig, dass der jetzige Riekofener jeweils geklagt hat, während der Rodgauer sich nur mit negativen Festsstellungsklagen hat verklagen lassen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (27 September 2018)

Habe mich mal ein wenig für die Thematik interessiert, weil wirklich groß ist die Klagewelle über die Abzocke mit Schufa-Auskünften ja nicht, jedenfalls bei weitem nicht das, was man von den Abofallen gewohnt war.

Um die 4 bezahlten Google Adwords-Ränge kloppen sich preistreibenderweise mittlerweile mehrere Anbieter, seriöse wie die Schufa selbst, der Immoscout und auch die Immowelt, die wohl direkte Schnittstellen zur Schufa unterhalten. Und dann kommen unsere Abzocker, mittlerweile min. 4 Wettbewerber. Bei den Mini- und Liliput-Summen, über die wir im Einzelfall reden, kann da kaum mehr als ein Zubrot (zum Hartz IV, weshalb er vermutlich die Verschleierung hinter Nils Holgersson gewählt hat) zustande kommen.

Inhaltlich scheinen die Abzocker, die Fehler voneinander abzuschreiben, was ihr Nichtwissen über die Materie der Schufa-Auskunft offenbart. Regelrecht erschreckend ist die Unkenntnis über das Zustandekommen von Score-Werten und deren Aussagekraft. Tatsächlich gibt die Schufa Prozentwerte in den Auskünften an Verbraucher an, wobei die Schufa keine Angaben über a) die Errechnungsmethodik macht und b) noch weniger Aussagen über die daraus zu interpretierende Bonität trifft.

Banken und andere Mitglieder der Schufa interessiert der angegebene Prozentwert nicht die Bohne! Die Mitglieder der Schufa erhalten tatsächlich eine etwas anders aufgebaute Auskunft mit einem sehr aussagekräftigen Scorewert. Ebenso führt die Schufa Schulungen über die Interpretation des Scorewerts durch, aber eben nur für ihre Mitglieder.

Weil auch der Riekofener gerne hier mitliest, belasse ich es bei dem blossen Hinweis auf seine Unkenntnis und seinen Dilettantismus in allen geschäftlichen Belangen.

Er hatte mit dem Abzocken nur und ausschließlich, aber auch nicht immer Erfolg, als RAe das Denken für ihn übernommen hatten. Alles andere endete als Waterloo. Ferner auffällig ist wohl sein ständiger Kontowechsel, da wird doch wohl niemand die Kontoklatsche angewendet haben?


----------



## BenTigger (28 September 2018)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Ferner auffällig ist wohl sein ständiger Kontowechsel, da wird doch wohl niemand die Kontoklatsche angewendet haben?


Du pöser Pube du  Dass du immer wieder petzen musst, was da gegen die Abodingens gemacht wird


----------



## jupp11 (13 Oktober 2018)

https://auskunft-anfordern.de/


> Der Wartungsmodus ist eingeschaltet
> Die Website ist in Kürze wieder erreichbar
> © NPHO Services Ltd. & Co. KG


soso...
PS: so richtig aktiv sind sie anscheinend nicht mehr.  Recherchiert man zu
Berichten zu dem Saftladen gibt seit 2017  keine mehr, jedenfalls hab 
ich keine mehr in 2018  gefunden. 
Scheint wohl die Ruste ausgegangen zu sein, zu viel Gegenwind


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 Oktober 2018)

Zitat: "so richtig aktiv sind die anscheinend nicht mehr"

Das ist soooo wieder nicht ganz richtig. Screenshot ist von soeben und wen finden wir hier an Stelle Numero 3?

Richtig, unseren Riekofener Bettelmönch F.D.! Was Du ausgebuddelt hast, das ist dann schon die nächste Domain, die kommen soll, sobald <selbstauskunft.de> zu verbrannt ist.

Es ist richtig, dass hier auf Computerbetrug nicht allzuviel gegen die kostenlose-Schufa-Auskunft geklagt wird. Dafür an anderer Stelle um so mehr. Wobei nicht die Dimension erreicht werden, die wir von den Abofallen gewohnt waren.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Oktober 2018)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Zitat: "so richtig aktiv sind die anscheinend nicht mehr"
> Das ist soooo wieder nicht ganz richtig. Screenshot ist von soeben und wen finden wir hier an Stelle Numero 3?


Ist ein selbst bezahlter Anzeigenpups. Was ich meinte sind "echte" Googletreffer. Unter denen findet
sich IMHO (erfreulicherweise) nichts aktuelles außer hier in diesem Thread.
Deswegen bläst er auch wohl ins Goggelewerbehorn.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 Oktober 2018)

Ja, ich bin ein sehr pöser Pube und werde mich angelegentlich auf den Poden werfen und um Vergepung pitten.

Der Orden der "kostenfreie-Schufa-Auskunft“-Abzocker umfasst ja mittlerweile mindestens 4 Pettelmönche. Einer davon mit Sitz in München, vormals Pfronten im Allgäu hat sich jüngst einen Aplass-Prief vom AG Westerstede gefangen. Der Vorgang dürfte auch unseren Riekofener mit praktisch dem gleichen Geschäftsmodell betreffen.
Anders, als wir das von den Abofallenstellern gewohnt sind, hat hier der Inkassoanwalt sogar einen Mahnbescheid erwirkt und Klage erhoben.

Der werte Inkassoanwalt hatte nur leider übersehen, dass die Hauptforderung inzwischen erledigt war, womit sich die Gebühren für seine wertvolle Inkassotätigkeit erledigt hatten.
Der pöse Peklagte hat sich aber die Gelegenheit zur Widerklage nicht entgehen lassen. Im Ergebnis wurde dann auch der Widerklage stattgegeben.
Urteil ist inzwischen rechtskräftig.


AG Westerstede, Urteil und Begründung

Es wird ja immer wieder orakelt, wieviel Geld mit solchen Abzocken gemacht wird. Bei den Abofallenstellern hatten wir mehrere Quellen, die teilweise sehr glaubwürdige Angaben darüber gemacht haben, so dass einige Kennwerte für die Berechnungsgrundlage herauskristallisiert werden konnten. Auf Basis dieser Werte mache ich mich mal an die folgende Schätzung, wobei ich die Variable Budget/Monat nach dem Durchschnitt der Anzahl der gemessenen Registrierungen/Tag gewählt habe:

CPC in EUR 0,20
Konversionsquote ‰ 30
Klicks/Konversion 33
Kosten/Konversion in EUR 7

Budget/Monat in EUR 1.500
Anzahl Konversionen/Tag 8
Anzahl Konversionen/Mt. 225
Erlös/Konversion 14,90
Zahlquote 95%
Erlös brutto/Monat 3.185
Erlös netto/Monat 2.676

Ertrag netto nach Werbung* 1.176*

Da sind ja Taschendiebe und Opferstockplünderer erfolgreicher.


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2018)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Der Orden der "kostenfreie-Schufa-Auskunft“-Abzocker umfasst ja mittlerweile mindestens 4 Pettelmönche. Einer davon mit Sitz in München....


 Wer ist das? Kenne nur noch selbstauskunft-anfordern.*** und der Betreiber ist in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Oktober 2018)

Orden der "kostenfreie-Schufa-Auskunft"-Abzocker:

1. <ihreselbstauskunft.de> München, vormals Pfronten
2. <selbstauskunft.de> vorgeblich Berlin, eigentlich Riekofen
3. <meineselbstauskunft.com> Köln
4. <selbstauskunft.com> Leipzig

(kriegt man raus, indem man mehrere Suchstränge nach Schufa-Auskunft googelt und nur die Anzeigen betrachtet)

Mit dem gleichen Thema wie <selbstauskunft-anfordern.com>, das sich entgegen des Domainnamens gar nicht mit der Schufa befasst, ist noch <amtsweg.com> aus Nürnberg unterwegs

Weil diese Bettelorden entgegen der frühreren Abofallenmanier mit der Kostenpflicht schon  frühzeitig rausrücken, treibt das natürlich die Konversionskosten in die Höhe, weshalb da kaum mehr, als der Inhalt eines Opferstocks rumkommen kann.


----------



## Bouleareiree (23 Oktober 2018)

. Wenn dann jemand versucht, eine Erinnerung zu senden, Widerspruch,


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (28 Oktober 2018)

Schon lustig, wie Abzockers versuchen ihre Abzocken in der Öffentlichkeit schön zu reden. 

Wofür der angeblich 1 Stunde für ein formloses Fax mit dem Auskunftbegehren an die Schufa gebraucht haben will, das bleibt er der bereits abgezockten Leserschaft schuldig.

https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wer...nft-firma-npho-services-lmtd#answer-293577045


----------



## Energieberatung-Ostkotte (3 November 2018)

Tolga.dr schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> Ich habe auch so ein Brief von dem Inkasso unternehmen tesch Media Finanz erhalten
> Das ich an eine Firma namens npho services ltd. & co. kg. 19,90€ bezahlen muss wo von ich nichts weiß und jetzt habe ich ein Brief erhalten wo sage und schreibe 45€ inlassomahngebührenauf mich zu kommen + 9€ inkassoauslagen ich mein ich habe oft mit inkassounternehmen zu tun gehabt aber das erste mal sehe ich sowas vor allem das bei den mahngebühren gesetzte und Paragraphen mit dabei stehen sehr dubios was soll ich tun soll ich zum Anwalt oder was soll ich tun.
> 
> ...


Hallo Tolga,

vielleicht kannst du damit ja dieses XXX entmachten,gib mir für den Fortgang bescheid!

Heiner

Modedit:  immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...


----------



## Energieberatung-Ostkotte (3 November 2018)

Nina_63 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Jetzt sehe ich klarer


Gerne doch Heiner


----------



## Energieberatung-Ostkotte (3 November 2018)

An  alle die den Txxx Mxxx von NPHO auch nicht mögen!!!!

Modedit: Keine Klarnamen - NUB beachten!


----------



## Agrk19 (19 August 2019)

Das ist eine Betrüger Firma! Ich habe vor einem Jahr 14,90€ überwiesen und bis heute nichts erhalten! Bzw. die Schufa-Auskunft. Nach mehreren E-Mails habe ich keine Antwort mehr erhalten.


----------

